# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Miele] Σκουρια στην πλατη κουζινας

## vassok

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας αν ξέρει κανεις. Στην πλάτη της κουζινας έχει δημιουργηθεί σκουρια επειδη είχε μείνει σφραγισμένος ο φουρνος για 2 χρόνια. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι επικύνδινο να μαγειρεύεις σε αυτό? Καλύτερα να γίνει αλλαγή πλάτης? Είναι από μαντέμι η πλάτη.. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πιστεύετε ότι είναι επικύνδινο να μαγειρεύεις σε αυτό?


Θα πάρουμε τις γνώσεις τοξικολόγων.
https://www.prevention.com/food-nutr...big-of-a-deal/
Μου άρεσε η αρκετά κατατοπιστική απάντηση για την σκουριά στο νερό της βρύσης. (Οι παλιοί μόνο σκουριασμένο νερό πίνανε πριν αντικατασταθούν οι μεταλλικοί σωλήνες με πλαστικούς / ή τα τότε κατσαρολικά με εμαγιέ που είναι ίδιας φύσης με τον θάλαμο του φούρνου, και είχαν ηλικίες με 3 ψήφιο αριθμό. )
Ενώ υπάρχει μια διαμάχη για τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.

----------

